# The Most Relaxing Voice



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

What is is about Lita here that I can't stop listening? Listening just makes me completely still..and kinda drooly...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1doyzyNMuGc&feature=channel_page

See if you can resist.


----------



## Lukasun (Aug 8, 2009)

Nick said:


> What is is about Lita here that I can't stop listening? Listening just makes me completely still..and kinda drooly...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1doyzyNMuGc&feature=channel_page
> 
> See if you can resist.



Seriously?  

I just went..."wow".


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman's voice is the most relaxing of all. no one bears that kind of relaxation.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Morgan Freeman's voice is the most relaxing of all. no one bears that kind of relaxation.



Donald Sutherland.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Donald Sutherland.



"again with those negitive waves, have a little faith baby."
"rou, rou, rou, thats my other dog imatation."
Donald Sutherland, but which movie?


----------



## Lukasun (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Morgan Freeman's voice is the most relaxing of all. no one bears that kind of relaxation.



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 8, 2009)

HAL-9000.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-trDF8Yldc

this guy trumps Lita in calming voices 

but, no one can top Bob Ross.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> but, no one can top Bob Ross.



Actually, this.

Happy trees.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thom Yorke from Radiohead has a relaxing voice


----------



## Shino (Aug 9, 2009)

My math teacher from college, Mr. Knox (not kidding on the name) could put me to sleep in two minutes flat.
He sounded like a vaccum cleaner on low, and was extremely good at lulling his 8:00a pre-calc class into a mass stupor.
He'd thow erasers at people that fell asleep. I only got hit twice over the first semester.

Other than that, I find Patrick Stuart's voice to be hypnotic. I'll occasionally fall asleep while watching early TNG episodes when he's got the long scenes...


----------



## Conte (Aug 9, 2009)

You know who has a relaxing voice?  The freaking lady who does those voice-overs for the self-service check-outs at grocery stores.  

She has like, no emotional tone whatsoever.  She's never happy when I do put my groceries in the bag.  And then again, she never yells at me when I don't.  I'd hate to date her, everything would be so... neutral.


----------



## Shino (Aug 9, 2009)

Conte said:


> You know who has a relaxing voice? The freaking lady who does those voice-overs for the self-service check-outs at grocery stores.
> 
> She has like, no emotional tone whatsoever. She's never happy when I do put my groceries in the bag. And then again, she never yells at me when I don't. I'd hate to date her, everything would be so... neutral.


A date with a cash register... now _that_ I would have to see. ^_^


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 9, 2009)

Shino said:


> A date with a cash register... now _that_ I would have to see. ^_^



sounds like dating Switzerland.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 9, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> sounds like dating Switzerland.



Minus the millions of pounds worth of gold.
Unless it was a really big cash register. o_o


----------



## Wreth (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know, I prefer female voices though.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-trDF8Yldc
> 
> this guy trumps Lita in calming voices
> 
> but, no one can top Bob Ross.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBn0NolWtNc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lurt5FosdB4
WHERE IS YOUR SOLACE NOW?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

I rage when i hear her voice.

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Wulf (Aug 9, 2009)

Nick said:


> What is is about Lita here that I can't stop listening? Listening just makes me completely still..and kinda drooly...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1doyzyNMuGc&feature=channel_page
> 
> See if you can resist.


She sounds annoyingly prete-

Wait a second. DÃ©jÃ  who?


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I'm a Bob Ross fan forever and yes he's got the most relaxing voice...problem is there's no way to watch him nemore. He's not on youtube or break or anything else that I know of, and he doesn't come on tv anymore.

I love listening to ppl talk softly. like if somebody is whispering to theirself while they're looking for something or going through some papers.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 9, 2009)

Nick said:


> Well I'm a Bob Ross fan forever and yes he's got the most relaxing voice...problem is there's no way to watch him nemore. He's not on youtube or break or anything else that I know of, and he doesn't come on tv anymore.
> 
> I love listening to ppl talk softly. like if somebody is whispering to themself while they're looking for something or going through some papers.


 
I know... Half of the videos on Youtube about Bob Ross are either Parodies, or Youtube Poop....


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 9, 2009)

Sho-Oxide said:


> Minus the millions of pounds worth of gold.
> Unless it was a really big cash register. o_o



i meant the nuetral voice, but the the money, never though of that.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 9, 2009)

It not so much relaxes as it does bore you to sleep.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 10, 2009)

For me i like Bear Grylls voice
When i hear him I feel kinda safe <-  if i am out in the wilderness


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 10, 2009)

For me it is my mates voice, her voice just calms me. it has put me to sleep a few times as well.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello, is there anything in the OP's video the average straight male can jerk off to? Cuz 10 min, that's a lot of time man.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 10, 2009)

Ug, her voice just irritates the fuck out of me. I hate voices with that tinge of whine in them.


----------

